
Next Week, Opera Claims It Will “Reinvent The Web” - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/12/next-week-opera-claims-it-will-reinvent-the-web/
======
snprbob86
I flagged this article because it is a non-article. If Opera actually does
announce something interesting, we can talk about it then.

------
noelchurchill
I wonder if this is related to iphone 3.0 software being released that day as
well.

------
enomar
Maybe they should start by implementing the async attribute for script tags.
It's sorely needed in FF and Opera.

<http://dev.w3.org/html5/spec/Overview.html#attr-script-async>

------
david927
Wait...

I thought _my_ startup was going to reinvent the web...

~~~
mixmax
Maybe it will...

------
sarvesh
Carakan, their new Javascript engine, will probably included in this release.
They have been working on it for at least the last six months. But I doubt
that would qualify as reinventing the web. They might come out with the
fastest browser and javascript engine yet. Will be interesting to see what
they are actually upto.

